#  > GELUID FORA >  > DRIVE IN SHOW - FOTO'S >  >  Nieuwe flightcase

## SoundExperience

Hallo ,

Ik ben bezig geweest met een nieuwe case. Ik ben benieuwd wat jullie ervan vinden. Hij is nog niet af , het gaat alleen om de indeling enz.

Miss tips / opmerkingen / ideeen kom maar op  :Big Grin: 









In het rek komen nog afdicht platen , 1 crossover en een sennheiser ontvanger. Dan zit ie toch de nok vol. Ik heb nog zijn rek voor eventueel uitbreiding.

Mvg Sound Experience.

----------


## Michel_G

opzich ziet hij er redelijk netjes uit, maar:

1 waar is het sluitprofiel ?
2 Je hebt hem geverfd ? Vind ik er altijd iets minder uit zien.

Ook om hem als stolpcaste te gebruiken niet echt ideaal. Liever 2 losse stolp cases voor 2 binnenrackjes, dan 1 zo'n grote case. (mijn mening)

Maar waarvoor gaat deze case gebruikt worden, wat komt er daadwerkelijk allemaal in ?

----------


## SoundExperience

20mm sluitprofiel bestaat niet. Beetje jammer maarja. 

Zelf geverfd , is pas eerste laag maar gaat goed komen hoor.

Hij wordt gebruikt als versterker rek , ook komen mijn cd koffers hierin. Deksel eraf en je hebt een tafel om je koffers op te zetten. ( Dat was een beetje de bedoeling ). Ook past die precies onder mijn meubel die doordoor ook rijbaar wordt. Dit gaat een stuk tijd schelen hopen we.

----------


## LJ Tom

Ziet er wel leuk uit, maar je hebt precies een ferme hout dikte gebruikt.
Is deze case niet loodzwaar?

Ik hoop dat je er een sluitprofiel voor vind

*edit je was me juist voor zie ik nu*

----------


## Michel_G

Heb al een paar cases gezien die geen sluitprofiel hadden. (had er zelf ook één) Maar geen van alleen waren echt stevig, juist door het ontbreken van sluitprofiel.

Maar ben wel benieuwd hoe uw schilderwerk is, probeer een foto te maken als het goed/af is.

----------


## pilot

Waarom zulk dik hout?
Als je dit toch wilt gebruiken (prijstechnisch) waarom dan geen profiel eraan gefreesd zodat je zelf een soort sluitprofiel maakt.Ik hoop dat je nooit geen trappen tegenkomt.Even iets positiefs:ik vind het altijd leuk als iemand iets zelf maakt en er eigen tijd insteekt ipv alles kant en klaar kopen (dat kan iedereen met geld) dus ga zo door en de kistjes zullen door de jaren vanzelf beter worden.
Even over dat schilderen ik heb zelf van alles geprobeerd van goedkope verf tot flightcase hout met toplaag ,hout met zelf geplakte folie,hout met zelf geplakte duropal en nu voor flightcases die niet vol in het zicht staan een 2 componenten epoxielak er is overal iets voor te zeggen afhankelijk van de toepassing.

----------


## SoundExperience

Thx voor de reactie , ik snap alleen niet waarom iedereen loopt te zeuren over 20mm plaat ??? Gewicht ??? zal niet veel schelen van 10mm plaat. 

Alleen het sluitprofiel dan ??? Zou ik er ook nog wel op kunnen maken is geen enkel punt.

----------


## Strat

> citaat:_Geplaatst door SoundExperience_
> 
> Thx voor de reactie , ik snap alleen niet waarom iedereen loopt te zeuren over 20mm plaat ??? Gewicht ??? zal niet veel schelen van 10mm plaat.



Nou, 20 mm is precies twee maal zo zwaar als 10 mm!
Maar zonder gein, zo'n kist wordt met inhoud behoorlijk zwaar. En elke kilo meer is er een, zeker als je een paar treden of een podium op moet met het spul. Ik heb zelf een paar kisten gemaakt (voor mijn parren) van 5 mm hout, maar wel met sluitprofiel. Sterk zat! Alleen is dat smalle sluitprofiel niet zo handig werken ben ik achter gekomen.

Verder heb ik gezien dat je erg spaarzaam omgaat met popnagels. Dit kan betekenen dat je profiel, hoeklijn, er snel af ligt of er niet meer uitziet!

Tenslotte vind ik dat goede kisten er gewoon professioneel uitzien. Zelfbouw heeft toch al snel de uitstraling van ... "zelfbouw". Maar in elk geval goed initiatief en al doende leert men.

----------


## SoundExperience

Mja ieder zo zijn mening vind ik , ik vind het er iig niet amateuristisch uitzien. Je mist alleen sluitprofiel dat is wat ons opvalt. Gewicht is geen enkel probleem.

----------


## jans

ALs ik eerlijk moet zijn dan vind ik het hout ook aan de dikke kant.
Ook wij hebben ze in het verleden te stevig gebouwd, als oplossing voor het sluitprofiel freesden we een randje weg zodat het sluitprofiel toch paste.
Het gewicht is voor ons ook een reden geweest om dunner hout te gebruiken. We hebben tegenwoordig zelfs twee kunstof flightcases voor onze volgspots en Fresnels en die voldoen prima.
Geloof me, als je in het vervolg dunner hout neemt met passend profiel heb je a) minder te slepen en b) minder werk van het bouwen.

----------


## moderator

20mm....ga je een olifant vervoeren?
Gewicht is wellicht nu niet een probleem, maar wel als je een aanhanger vol gaat koppen.
Afmeting van de kist gaat je op sommige zaalcomplexen problemen opleveren omdat je simpelweg de draai niet kunt maken of niet in de lift past.

Zonder sluitprofiel hebben die vlindersloten ook geen enkele stevigheid te bieden als je kist een keer een stevige zwiepert maakt, en hij is toch echt gemaakt oim de apparatuur te beschermen.

Kan je wellicht ff uitleggen waarom je 20mm hebt gebruikt?

tip: volgende keer je wielen op een plankje monteren en niet rechtstreeks op je case, tevens stukje naar binnen, dat stapelt lekkerder door en voorkomt dat je wielen door een andere case van de rem worden gewuwd.

----------


## SpaceyDeeJ

Mmm, 

tja, anderen hebben het ook al gezegd, maar die 20 mm, dat is nogal wat. Enige toepassing waar ik dat heb gezien, zijn takelkisten van een groot licht bedrijf uit het midden des lands. Deze kisten zijn geproduceerd door Technocase en alleen de kopse platen zijn van 18 mm hout, waarbij de bovenste 20 mm, tot 9 mm dikte is ingegefreesd zodat het stabdaard sluitprofiel er alsnog overheen past. 

Waarom dan niet de hele kist van 18 (20) mm ? Juist, het gewicht is hier de factor. (Takelkisten gaan vaak snel kapot door het gewicht wat ze moeten verplaatsen en het ruwe gebruik ervan....) 

Misschien nog niet aan gedacht, maar ook de Arbo komt steeds meer om de hoek kijken. En ook al ziet je idee er leuk uit ( lekker alles bij elkaar ! ) 18 (20 mm) nee. na ongeveer een kistje of 100 gebouwd te hebben, verklaar ik je in ieder geval voor gek....

Daarbij zorgt het sluitprofiel JUIST voor extra stevigheid en het op zijn plaats houden van de deksel ten opzichte van de rest van kist...

En ja laat dat nu juist de reden zijn dat je een kist bouwt.... het laat je spullen heel !

[edit] Vergeet ik je nog te zeggen dat mijn allereerste kist bestond uit 18 mm multiplex.... nadat ik deze een week had gebruikt, wist ik niet hoe snel ik een andere kist moest bouwen....  :Big Grin: 
[/edit]

----------


## SoundExperience

20mm hout is gebruikt omdat ik daar nog een plaat of 30 van heb liggen. Reden is heel simpel. Verder lijkt het misschien op de foto zo maar de wielen steken niet onder de case uit. Tot nu toe heb ik bij geen van mijn cases plankjes onder de wielen gemonteerd , in die 4 jaar nog nooit geen problemen mee gehad. De maat valt ook wel mee 1.50 ( het oogt miss wel groter )

----------


## jens

nou ik vind het persoonlijk een vrij lompe zware kist......en je had makkelijk sluiprofiel kunnen toepassen dmv een randje te fresen waar je sluitprofiel over heen past.....ik vind het eigenlijk zonde.....het is het nou net niet vind ik.....

----------


## Watt Xtra

deze platen worden toch ook wel vloerplaten genoemd?? moet nog een schuur betimmeren, misschien voor een leuke prijs die 30 platen overkopen?? wil ik jou wel echt flightcase hout leveren!! oja dit flightcasehout is 3 keer zo licht als een 20 mm plaat. echt flightcase hout is namelijk van Fins berken gemaakt en niet van maranti. en misschien wel net zo sterk.

----------


## MMD

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Tfproductions_
> 
> deze platen worden toch ook wel vloerplaten genoemd??



Het is Yellow Pine oftewel underlayment.

----------


## Watt Xtra

dus in de achterhoekse volksmond, vloerplaat!!

----------


## Upgrading your system

Lekker houden deze kist, en nieuwe cases maken met 10 mm hout

persoonlijk zou ik uit deze kist de binnenrand wegvrezen tot je aan die 10 mm komt, ik heb hier enkele takelcases van 12 mm, heb ik het ook mee gedaan, werkt perfect. ik zou het zeker doen, alleen dan heb je een strakke case die ook stijf blijft als je er wat op gaat stapelen ed.

----------


## MMD

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Tfproductions_
> 
> dus in de achterhoekse volksmond, vloerplaat!!



Off topic
Volgus mien kom ie ook uut den achterhoek?
@Mod, verwijder maar weer.

----------


## gerard

tja een lompe zware kist.. maar een vraagje: ga je het hoek profiel er weer af boren om hem voor de zoveelste verf/lak laag ze verfen??

voor de rest ziet het er al netjes uit voor een veel te heavy kist..

----------


## wimbru

Ik heb nog eens een flightcase voor een mixer gezien die niet uit hout bestond, maar uit een soort karton waarvan men vroeger die bruine valiezen maakte.

De stevigheid van de kist kwam van de profielen!

Sedertdien gebruik ik 6mm berken + 1mm formica.

De bedoeling is toch niet dat de kist zwaarder weegt dan hetgeen er in zit?

De ervaring is ook dat "roadies" nogal ruw omgaan met forse bakken en de "lichte gevallen" voorzichtiger behandelen.

Bij het afbreken na een beurs waren er gasten van een andere firma die ons uitlachten met onze lichte flightcasen. Toen we buiten kwamen stonden dezelfde gasten beteuterd te kijken op hun case die door het gedokker op de straatkeien uit elkaar gevallen was. Wie laatst lacht

----------


## Upgrading your system

ik vindt dit persoonlijk ook geen flightcase meer, het is meer een houten vervoerskist die is opgeleukt met aluminium. om een kist van 20 mm zit het profiel echt voor de sier terwijl in de flightcasebouw de profielen juist zijn bedoeld om stevigheid te geven. een kist van 20 mm heeft dat niet nodig.

vertel me dan eens waarom het er om zit

----------


## beyma

Je kan hem nog wel wat stevigheid geven door een allu strip op het onderste deel te schroeven. (ipv sluitprofiel)
Deze strip zou ik dan 40 mm breed nemen en 20 mm boven de rand uit laten steken, dan verschuift de "deksel" niet meer,en krijgen je vlinders niet de volle laag als je tegen een deurpost aan rijdt.

De bedrading ziet er oke uit, alleen even met een paar ty-raps een mooie kabelboom er van maken.

----------


## SoundExperience

> citaat:_Geplaatst door gerard_
> 
> tja een lompe zware kist.. maar een vraagje: ga je het hoek profiel er weer af boren om hem voor de zoveelste verf/lak laag ze verfen??
> 
> voor de rest ziet het er al netjes uit voor een veel te heavy kist..



Het zijn geen popnagels he [ :Embarrassment: )]

Kabelboom zit nu wel netjes. Er iz nog een X over bij gekomen en dus ook nieuwe kabels nu is het compleet en kan er een tie wrap om heen.

Zit nog wel aan ander hout te denken maar we proberen het zo wel een keer.

Hoeklijn zit er omheen omdat ik dat geil vind nou goed [} :Smile: ]

----------


## beyma

> citaat:Hoeklijn zit er omheen omdat ik dat geil vind nou goed



je bent wel eerlijk in ieder geval ! [^][ :Embarrassment: )]





> citaat:nieuwe kabels nu is het compleet en kan er een tie wrap om heen.



ty-rap / tie-wrap / cable tie what ever!! Maar ikke heb sinds kort iets "nieuws" in gebruik, tweezijdig klitteband (van de markt!) korte stukjes van geknipt en dat is toch verdomde makkelijk zeg [ :Stick Out Tongue: ]
Ook voor kabels in de truss en zo vast te zetten, geen geklooi met gabberteep meer!!

----------


## luc2366

> citaat:_Geplaatst door beyma_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:Hoeklijn zit er omheen omdat ik dat geil vind nou goed
> ...



en om de 2-3 klussen kan je er 10 bijkopen want die lijken allemaal pootjes te hebben  :Frown:

----------


## SoundExperience

In het theater gebruiken ze wilpjes. Stiekjes met een stokje erin die perfect hiervoor zijn. Ik gebruik die altijd in mijn licht rek.

----------


## Watt Xtra

je kunt ook van DAP (dutch audio pruttel) bandjes kopen, ze kosten bijna nix en werken super, hebben ze ook nog eens in verschillende lengtes. oja moet je ze wel even vastnieten, anders lopen ze inderdaad weg!! En ja DAP heeft goed spul, DIT DUS en verder dus ook helemaal niets!!

----------


## SpaceyDeeJ

[offtopic]
\helaas heb ik nog niets goeds gevonden van DAP, dus die woorden moet ik toch echt in twijfel trekken....
[/offtopic]

Maar goed, ik krijg sterk de indruk dat de foto's zuiver geplaats zijn om te hopen op wat "geile" woorden en dat meneer het toch wel beter weet dan de overige forum leden....

Blijf me afvragen, als die 20 mm platen echt zo super zijn, waarom Ampco, Flashlight, Excess, SpaceCompany etc etc niet met kisten van dat materiaal rond hobbelen  :Big Grin:

----------


## Upgrading your system

Hahahaha, ja, die klittebandjes van DAP, die gebruik ik ook. maar wel in volledig verbouwde vorm. er zit zo'n tussenlipje aan, en die knip ik er af, daarna sla ik de zachte kant een stukje om de kabel een maak er een kaatje in met een revolvertang. Ty-rapje erom.. helemaal super.. alleen.... ik begrijp nog steeds niet waar dat lipje voor is.. [ :Stick Out Tongue: ]

----------


## voederbietel

> citaat:Tenslotte vind ik dat goede kisten er gewoon professioneel uitzien. Zelfbouw heeft toch al snel de uitstraling van ... "zelfbouw".



als je gewoon een normale (niet te groot niet te klein) drive in hebt vorr je hobby vind ik de prijzen van flightcase's verd*mt duur!
dus gebruik je het geld voor de instalatie en niet voor de flightcase (die maak je zelf)

mooie case (alleen de hout dikte maar dat is al genoemt!)

----------


## SoundExperience

> citaat:_Geplaatst door SpaceyDeeJ_
> [brMaar goed, ik krijg sterk de indruk dat de foto's zuiver geplaats zijn om te hopen op wat "geile" woorden en dat meneer het toch wel beter weet dan de overige forum leden....




Verklaar je nader [?]

----------


## SpaceyDeeJ

Denk niet dat ik een gevoelswaarde hoef te verklaren. Tis zuiver de manier hoe je de vaste forumleden beantwoord ... 

En vanuit dat gevoel trek ik mijn conclusies

----------


## SoundExperience

Oke ben weer opnieuw bezig met een case , hier de foto's van hoe ver die nu staat. Het wrodt een universele case waar van alles en nog wat in kan. Verder heb ik iets te weinig profiel besteld dus is het bovenste deksel nog niet af en mist er hier en daar nog iets.

Met deksel:


Naast de andere cases , ik denk dat ik die ook ga verbouwen tot dit model.


Binnenkant:


schuin vooraanzicht:


Zijaanzicht:



Graag commentaar / tips / enz enz.

----------


## Dr. Edie

Ziet er heel netjes uit!

Slechts 2 opmerkingen;

Ik had bovenop nog 2 vlindersloten gemaakt, ik vraag me af of dit nu wel lekker vastzit (ondanks dat de bovendeksel nog niet klaar is) ? Eventueel een vlinderslot welke het bovendeksel met het voorpaneel vasthoudt.. 

En de bevestigingen van de wielen; ik kan het niet zien máár het lijkt erop dat ze direct aan de flightcase vastzitten ? (zonder 15/18mm plankje) zoja; minder slim vind ik.

Verder ziet het mooi uit  :Smile: 

Grt,
Edie W

----------


## SoundExperience

Er zit wel dergelijk een 18mm plaat onder  :Smile:  En verder twijfel ik ook nog over punt 1. Nu is het al redelijk sterk maar ik wil eerst het 2de deksel af hebben en kijken hoe het dan is.

Thx voor reactie. Meer mensen zien meer dan ik in mijn eentje.

----------


## jens

- waarom heb je je handvaten zo hoog....die hebben bijna geen goeie functie meer....als je hem uit een bus uit of een podium op moet tillen til je al boven je macht.

- had er een wielplaat onder gemaakt, had je meteen je deksel op kunnen laten leunen, is nu lastig als je je deksel moet vasthouden, erop moet drukken en je sluitingen erop moet draaien, vooral leuk als de kist al van ze remmen af is.

- draai je slotbout die je glijprofiel vast houd er ook maar weer uit want dat gaat niet passen met je sluitprofiel

- verder een extra sluiting op de voordeksel zou geen slecht idee zijn (boven dus)

- zet waar je hoekprofiel de bocht van 90 graden maakt er nog een popnagel in (dus aan de onderkant van je mengtafel zeg maar)

mischien een tip voordat je een case gaat bouwen je iets meer te verdiepen, zijn zat plaatjes te vinden en handige bouw tips die jezelf aleen maar ten goede komen.....jij moet er immers mee slepen. hier een klein plaatje van wat ik bedoel vergeet even de achterdeksel. Het gaat mij puur om de plaats vaan de sluitingen en handvaten.

----------


## MarkRombouts

@Jens: kun je ook ergens dergelijke plaatjes met daarbij de maten vinden toevallig ?
Ik zit er ook aan te denken zelf eens wat kisten te gaan bouwen, maar vind het moeilijk de maten goed te bepalen, zodat straks ook wel alles wat ik er in gepland had er in gaat passen.

----------


## jens

lastig te vinden, weet niet wat voor case je wil, mischien kan ik je erbij helpen?

stuur me maar een mailtje

----------


## SoundExperience

Ik snap niet wat er moeilijk is aan de maten ??? Die maak je toch naar je eigen apparatuur / gemak.

----------


## MarkRombouts

Ik heb het dan vooral over de standaard maten die voor 19" kisten worden gebruikt. Dus de precieze breedte van de kist (binnenmaat of buitenmaat??) en de hoogte per eenheid ? Hoeveel speling houden jullie hierbij aan ??

----------


## SoundExperience

Binnenmaat is 48.5 (19") En de hoogte moet je gewoon je eenheden weten van je apparatuur.

----------


## jens

maar als jij je kist 48.5 in mekaar timmert en daarna je glijprofiel plaatst dan kan ik je vertellen dat je best de kans een loopt dat niet alles er inpast. Vaak steken er nog schroefjes uit.

Ook als je sluitingen toepast zijn ze vaak dikker dan 9mm dus ze steken door het hout heen aan de binnenkant van de kist. Als je dan je glijprofiel wilt toepassen buigt het krom om je sluiting of iets dergelijks

ik bouw mijn flightcasses altijd iets breder en plaats een strook van 9mm tussen me buitenhout en mijn glijprofiel. hieronder de maten van een vooraanzicht van mijn cases

| 9mm | 9mm |490mm | 9mm | 9mm |  

buitenhout|binnenstrook|ruimte inc. glijprofiel|binnenstrook|buitenhout|

en een foto:

http://www.mijnalbum.nl/Foto=QGEHOIB6

Voor de hoogte moet je iig al 2x de dikte van je sluitprofiel er bij optellen dat is 2x2mm of 2x 1,5 mm (onder en boven) Het gedeelte wat je dus aan de binnenkant over je hout schuift.

verder hou ik per 10 He z'n 5mm speling ( met oog op schroefjes en dergelijke)

al met al best nog even iets om over na te denken :Wink:

----------


## MarkRombouts

Kijk daar heb ik wat aan. Jens dat zijn precies de dingen waar ik ook aan zat te denken.
Bedankt

----------


## SoundExperience

Jens je hebt gedeeltelijk wel gelijk , maar ik zorg gewoon dat ik geen uitstekende schroeven enz heb. Bij mij past het op die manier iig  :Big Grin:

----------


## Watt Xtra

neem een binnenmaat van 50cm en alles past, waarom zijn de meeste bevestigingsgaten van apparatuur niet helemaal rond??? om alles netjes te stellen

----------


## jens

> citaat:_Geplaatst door SoundExperience_
> 
> Jens je hebt gedeeltelijk wel gelijk , maar ik zorg gewoon dat ik geen uitstekende schroeven enz heb. Bij mij past het op die manier iig



Ik heb het dus over schroeven van apparatuur behuizingen. in een flightcase zitten helemaal geen schroeven  :Wink:

----------


## SoundExperience

Mijne wel !

----------


## jens

dan ben ik benieuwt waarvoor je die gebruikt?? popnagels red je het meest wel mee, mischien nog een paar slotboutjes, en nieten  maar schroeven???

----------


## ralph

je hebt verschillende manieren van kisten bouwen.
De traditionele bouwers die nieten en lijmen hun kisten alvorens de hardware wordt geplaatst.

In plaats van nieten kan je ook schroeven, bij sommige verbindinngen prevaleert schroeven boven nieten.

it's all about choices...tis net het echte leven, maar dan met een kissie[8D]

----------


## SoundExperience

Ik heb nog weleens dat ik iets aan wil passen dan gaat dat makkelijker met een schroef dan met een popnagel vind ik.

----------


## rkeizer

vind je kist idd, redelijk aan de grote kant.
Zelf zou ik 2 kisten maken omdat dat de functionaliteit van transport en keuze van de apparatuur vergroot. wanneer je iets niet nodig hebt, moet je nu toch de hele kist meenemen.
verder goed en stevig gebouwd, succes ermee.

gr ruud

----------


## SoundExperience

Daar ben ik het dus helemaal niet mee eens. Ten eerste is het gewoon een deel van onze drive-in dus kan het niet kleiner. Ten 2de kost het me zowat het dubbele als ik er 2 cases van maak. Ten 3de staat deze case altijd helemaal tot de nok vol met spul wat we vervoeren.  :Smile:

----------

